# Most states will steal your last week of $600 Enhanced Unemployment Benefits



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

For example, if the end of the week is defined as Saturday or Sunday in your state, then your state will steal your last week of $600 Enhanced unemployment Benefits.
You will only get your last week of Enhanced unemployment Benefits if your state defines Friday as the end of the week because July 31st falls on a Friday.
https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/unemployment-benefits-600-dollars-weekly-ending-early/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for tone, balance and accuracy the Feds fund the $600. States just handle the admin and payment.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

No one is stealing anything. Everyone on UI / PUA should get 17 weeks of FPUC. Started week ending April 4 and currently ends week ending July 25th/July 26th...

Although I would like to add that I think that last week should be prorated... just sayin'


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

You mean to tell us that the government has taken your money and not given it back to you?










You should call them to complain immediately. I'm sure they'll respond...

...just as soon as they get back from vacation.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/congress-recess-weeks-heres-leave-off-covid-19/story?id=71583167


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

*You guys ready for the long line to the food pantry?! *


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> *You guys ready for the long line to the food pantry?! *
> 
> View attachment 482192
> 
> ...


You ever heard of food stamps? This food pantry bullshit is a bunch of fake news. You get a nice fake debit card that works at any grocery store or gas station to buy ANY kind of food or non-alcoholic drink. And it comes from the same people who print the money, so I don't think they will run out.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> You ever heard of food stamps? This food pantry bullshit is a bunch of fake news. You get a nice fake debit card that works at any grocery store or gas station to buy ANY kind of food or non-alcoholic drink. And it comes from the same people who print the money, so I don't think they will run out.


That's your backup plan, food stamps?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> That's your backup plan, food stamps?


Better than an imaginary need for food pantries

Food pantries are only good for Karens who can't stand for food to go to "waste" so they don't feel bad &#129315;

Better for Karens to help their own egos and guilt then actually help needy people in a meaningful way &#129315;


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://mailtribune.com/news/government-politics/wyden-pushes-for-extension-of-unemployment-benefits


> In an interview last month, Wyden said support for his position is strong. According to 1,987 voters sampled by Morning Consult June 12-14, 75% say benefits should be extended or even increased - 67% of Republicans, 72% of Independents and 84% of Democrats.


The CHEESE will continue!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> This food pantry bullshit is a bunch of fake news. You get a nice fake debit card that works at any grocery store or gas station


Sounds great! Good luck with that.

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/08/food-banks-plead-for-help-306492
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tommyt...d-stamp-usda-allotments-blocked/#549f8e292cac


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Sounds great! Good luck with that.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/08/food-banks-plead-for-help-306492
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/tommyt...d-stamp-usda-allotments-blocked/#549f8e292cac


So they blocked giving additional food stamps to people who already have food stamps?

I don't think you need to eat more because there is a pandemic do you?

And as for the food banks article...



> "Food banks and other anti-hunger advocates have been pleading with Congress to increase food stamp benefits to make it easier for households to buy groceries, arguing it's a much more efficient way to get food to the hungry while cutting down on the stress and stigma of waiting in food lines. But the program has become so partisan the idea of expanding it has been almost a nonstarter, even as Washington has spent hundreds of billions of dollars on other forms of aid like unemployment insurance and stimulus checks."


Which is exactly what I said. Food banks are pointless when food stamps are both more efficient and effective. Even the food banks themselves say so. Too bad those jerk "conservatives" don't want to give any "handouts" to all those "lazy" poor people.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And I think all states coincidentally and on a Saturday or Sunday. I'm sure there was some government involvement in determining that. Does it say if any states end their benefit week on a different day?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've been wondering about the food bank thing for awhile. In my locale the bank has run through hundreds of thousands of dollars of funding and wants more. One county supervisor wants to give them another half million, no strings attached. Other sups want better oversight first.

But my question is very basic, and perhaps naive.... Why with a robust Federal food stamp program in place (that serves literally tens of millions each year) is there a need for food banks? Does anyone actually _know_ why?

The only reason I can think of is the illegals are theoretically barred from obtaining food stamps.

EDIT: In researching my own question two other reasons emerged. One is that the average food stamp dole is $133 /month. That's $1.47 per meal in a 30 day month. That does not seem to equate to a nutritious diet. More like lots of beans, rice, and top ramen.

The other claimed reason is family budget priorities. The Food stamp program (SNAP) seem to be a supplemental program only. If
a family has, say, heavy medical expenses reducing available cash for food, the family's food stamp allocation does not increase.

And this is without even considering fraud. There must be all kinds of ways to game the system by collecting both food stamps and hitting the food bank.

https://www.quora.com/Why-would-one-go-to-food-banks-if-one-could-get-food-stamps
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...t-the-love-but-snap-does-more-to-fight-hunger
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/08/food-banks-plead-for-help-306492


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've been wondering about the food bank thing for awhile. In my locale the bank has run through hundreds of thousands of dollars of funding and wants more. One county supervisor wants to give them another half million, no strings attached. Other sups want better oversight first.
> 
> But my question is very basic, and perhaps naive.... Why with a robust Federal food stamp program in place (that serves literally tens of millions each year) is there a need for food banks? Does anyone actually _know_ why?
> 
> ...


There could be a lot of reasons. If they're waiting for their food assistance application to get approved. A lot of the time that can take several weeks . so they might have to use a Food Bank in the interim. Also in a situation such as this pandemic, parents are usually working, kids are usually at school, now suddenly all four are home and eating three meals a day. That's quite a shocker to a financial budget. I had a girlfriend that was in tears because it was costing them so much to feed their family being home so much. She was spending crazy money to feed a family of 5 during this pandemic


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> The CHEESE will continue!


Might want to start working on "Plan B" just in case.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Might want to start working on "Plan B" just in case.
> 
> View attachment 482355


Plan b only?

need plan c-z too.

always have options. Always be looking.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> You ever heard of food stamps?





ColdRider said:


> That's your backup plan, food stamps?


Not sure why food stamps would be a 'back up' plan. AFAIK people can get foodstamps while getting Unemployment/PUA, if eligible. Just like people who are working, but low income.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

M62 said:


> Not sure why food stamps would be a 'back up' plan. AFAIK people can get foodstamps while getting Unemployment/PUA, if eligible. Just like people who are working, but low income.


Backup plan as in you can't make it on the income you make from work or as you pointed out, income from unemployment.

If it's people's plan A, just, LOL at them. Low energy.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> EDIT: In researching my own question two other reasons emerged. One is that the average food stamp dole is $133 /month. That's $1.47 per meal in a 30 day month. That does not seem to equate to a nutritious diet. More like lots of beans, rice, and top ramen.


In my state a single adult gets almost $200 per month. Almost no one actually eats 3 home cooked meals every single day, so I found that this was exactly the amount I needed to buy all of my groceries without any problem. It was actually too much and led me to buy more expensive things just so I could use all the money. And that's as a single adult living alone, which makes the least efficient use of grocery money since literally everything in American grocery stores is cheaper if you buy in bulk, and I am unable to do that as single person household.

Also, selling extra food stamp money for cash (at 50 cents on the dollar) is fairly common here despite being illegal, which would indicate that many people are getting more than they need for their own groceries.



_Tron_ said:


> The only reason I can think of is the illegals are theoretically barred from obtaining food stamps.


This is not a problem as most undocumented workers have fake SS numbers to allow them to work their minimum wage jobs.

And calling a group of people "illegals" makes you sound like a complete asshole trying to strip them of their humanity.



_Tron_ said:


> The other claimed reason is family budget priorities. The Food stamp program (SNAP) seem to be a supplemental program only. If
> a family has, say, heavy medical expenses reducing available cash for food, the family's food stamp allocation does not increase.


Food stamps are for food only. Food stamps gives you just enough to eat, and thats it. Other expenses do not factor into the equation.



Daisey77 said:


> There could be a lot of reasons. If they're waiting for their food assistance application to get approved. A lot of the time that can take several weeks . so they might have to use a Food Bank in the interim.


This is true and the most legitimate reason for food banks anyone has mentioned.

I'd also like to point out there are also some people who make too much money to get food stamps but still want free food so they would be "well served" by a food bank, as well as the double dippers that Tron mentioned.



Daisey77 said:


> Also in a situation such as this pandemic, parents are usually working, kids are usually at school, now suddenly all four are home and eating three meals a day. That's quite a shocker to a financial budget. I had a girlfriend that was in tears because it was costing them so much to feed their family being home so much. She was spending crazy money to feed a family of 5 during this pandemic


And all those meals outside of the home before the pandemic were free?

When I was a kid we had to even pay for our school lunches unless you were already "low-income" ie on food stamps. Sounds like this woman is overreacting and hasn't actually done the math of what their total food expenditure was before and after the SAH orders. Like I said people aren't eating more because of staying at home, and meals outside of home weren't free.

People are lining up at food banks during the pandemic because the social stigma for taking a free handout doesn't apply during this "crisis", and without that stigma plenty of people will be happy to take anything for free.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> There could be a lot of reasons. If they're waiting for their food assistance application to get approved. A lot of the time that can take several weeks . so they might have to use a Food Bank in the interim. Also in a situation such as this pandemic, parents are usually working, kids are usually at school, now suddenly all four are home and eating three meals a day. That's quite a shocker to a financial budget. I had a girlfriend that was in tears because it was costing them so much to feed their family being home so much. She was spending crazy money to feed a family of 5 during this pandemic


I suspect some of those food bank lines were increased during the first month or so, as people adjusted, waited for applications for public assistance, etc. It's also possible many in the lines were people with otherwise decent incomes, who either weren't eligible for benefits, didn't want to apply, or don't even know what they're eligible for.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've been wondering about the food bank thing for awhile. In my locale the bank has run through hundreds of thousands of dollars of funding and wants more. One county supervisor wants to give them another half million, no strings attached. Other sups want better oversight first.
> 
> But my question is very basic, and perhaps naive.... Why with a robust Federal food stamp program in place (that serves literally tens of millions each year) is there a need for food banks? Does anyone actually _know_ why?
> 
> ...


The great thing about SNAP is that it uses the well-established food-delivery infrastructure in place - i.e., you supermarket - which is always going to be more efficient than a "food bank" distribution. (I am not considering the problem with illegals, but as a "law & order" guy, I think they shouldn't be here to begin with, and should turn themselves in at the local ICE office for processing - where of course they will get their 3 squares a day.)

Of course, there is more sinister reason for this. With a constrained amount of local contributions (as opposed to an infinite supply of cash from the SNAP program) the food banks cannot give everyone a loaded debit card and tell them to go the supermarket - for the main reason that everyone would try to get it. So there has to be a certain level of pain involved so to disincentivize those that really don't need it - and this is done by setting up an inefficient, alternative infrastructure for food delivery of the food bank. Folks will need to wait a long time, and when they finally get served, it will be the most basic of foodstuffs - thereby cutting down the guy who might want to get some food stamps so that he could upgrade from ground beef to New York Strip, etc. And indeed, this forced selection of low-quality foodstuffs is an important part of both assuaging the folks that donate to charity for this, and for the voters of the local governments that pitch in some cash.

I personally think that we are on the cusp of Guaranteed Income. The most logical first step would be to give SNAP to all in the form of a refundable tax credit that could be disbursed during the year in the form of an EBT card, or collected at the time of filing (and which essentially be doled out in the form of less taxes being withheld). In one easy swoop, we would eliminate a whole class of EXPENSIVE BUREAUCRATS whose only job is to determine who is worthy and who is unworthy. Food banks would be a thing of the past (at least for legal folks) - or perhaps only an adjunct to supplement the meagre level of SNAP - like the guy who wants to upgrade his meat, and could afford to do so by getting his beans from the food bank, etc.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was thinking about food banks lately (see above) because was thinking about making a donation. Upon reflection I think I _will_ donate. But not money. Food.

I have a strong proclivity to avoid giving to people who may be gaming the system. For example I no longer give money to the homeless (after giving a substantial amount over the years) once I learned how much many of them take in each day. I almost consider my proclivity a character flaw, because there are truly needed among the scammers.

So yeah, someone may score a few cans of corn or whatnot from the food bank because they want to spend their cash on the latest iPhone. But, short of spending the day seeking out the truly hungry people, giving food to the food bank seems a reasonable compromise.

On the other hand I may change my mind and bring some food directly to one of the homeless camps around town. They are growing in size lately. And who knows, maybe their real need is medicine, or some pot to ease the bleakness of reality.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I was thinking about food banks lately (see above) because was thinking about making a donation. Upon reflection I think I _will_ donate. But not money. Food.
> 
> I have a strong proclivity to avoid giving to people who may be gaming the system. For example I no longer give money to the homeless (after giving a substantial amount over the years) once I learned how much many of them take in each day. I almost consider my proclivity a character flaw, because there are truly needed among the scammers.
> 
> ...


Of course, if you give that guy cans of vegetables, and in lieu of himself buying those vegetables from the supermarket, he saves his money so that he could buy that iPhone, you have essentially helped buy him that iPhone. Economists call this the fungibility of economic goods.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I fully understand that. And that is why I hesitated. I can't afford a new iPhone right now (I _can_, but there are other priorities). But at the end of day I realize (just in participating in this thread, really) that anyone really needing those cans of food must be aided, even if it means accidentally helping the non-needy. We can't those trapped in "selfishness" prevent the truly needy from being helped.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...tends-unemployment-benefits-by-7-15381136.php
Is this yellow journalism?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...tends-unemployment-benefits-by-7-15381136.php
> Is this yellow journalism?


It's confusing journalism is what it is.

So who gets the 46 weeks of "Pandemic" unemployment and who gets the 59 weeks of "regular unemployment", and what do those pay?

I'm getting the impression that the $600 bonus is scheduled to end July 25th for everyone. So does that mean people are just getting more weeks of %50 unemployment, or is it somehow more money per payment.

I'm a college graduate and this article is about as clear to me as a glass of milk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It means the standard weeks you get UI has been extended. That's it. Has NOTHING to do with the fed cheese of $600. That ends by 8/1, period. 
For me that means going from $666 (kid you not) per week to a whopping, grand total of $66. WooHoo.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> It means the standard weeks you get UI has been extended. That's it. Has NOTHING to do with the fed cheese of $600. That ends by 8/1, period.
> For me that means going from $666 (kid you not) per week to a whopping, grand total of $66. WooHoo.


That's the way I interpreted it, it just didn't make any sense in the article. The author needed 14 paragraphs to explain something you were able to explain in two sentences.

Journalism ain't what it used to be.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It actually doesn't take someone with a college degree to be able to read that, straight from the article:

*"Those who qualify for Fed-Ed will receive the extra $600 (per week) stimulus payment through July 25," the end date for that payment under the Cares Act, EDD said*.

aka, the $600 cheese will end July 25th regardless. As for the usual weeks of unemployment whether you're a UI or a PUA

*"Jobless Californians could get up to seven additional weeks of unemployment benefits, bringing the maximum duration to 59 weeks for those on regular state unemployment and 46 weeks for those receiving Pandemic Unemployment Assistance, according to an Employment Development Department announcement Wednesday.

The extended benefits are part of a program known as Federal-State Extended Duration benefits; the EDD calls it Fed-Ed. It becomes available when a state experiences high or prolonged periods of unemployment. California previously became eligible for 13 weeks of these benefits; the extra seven brings it to 20 weeks for those receiving regular state unemployment insurance."*

Aka what you're receiving beyond that is regular, not shaved off income (by golly some of these are going to the extra bright, lacking reading comprehension but luckily they'll still get their much needed but publicly denying needing it fair share).

But keep in mind it's not 8/1 that folks who are dependent would want to focus on (where did that come from &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580 but rather 12/26 as

*but these benefits cannot be paid after Dec. 26 in California, even if someone has not collected the full 46 weeks, said Maurice Emsellem of the National Employment Law Project.*

all bold is straight copy and paste from that article btw, no making up or being silly old geezer that thinks age = experience = brains.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It actually doesn't take someone with a college degree to be able to read that, straight from the article:
> 
> *"Those who qualify for Fed-Ed will receive the extra $600 (per week) stimulus payment through July 25," the end date for that payment under the Cares Act, EDD said*.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Okay, thanks for sharing.


&#128522;

well it only took a quick second of reading & Another to copy/paste

pple can read what they want, I just thought it would be good to have factual &#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Journalism ain't what it used to be.


well, newspapers certainly aren't.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just learned something about food stamps in California. Even if you qualify for less than the full amount that they pay out each month, because of C19 they bumped everyone up to receive the full amount possible, regardless.


----------

